# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  باز کزدن فایلهای DLL

## ferankyy

سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان 
میخواستم ببینم چطور میشه فایلهای DLL را باز کنم و آنها را ویرایش کنم .

----------


## Mbt925

یک نمونه سورس باز و خیلی کامل برای مشکل شما:

----------


## ferankyy

خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز  ولی من میخوام سورس داخل فایلهای Dll را ببینم و آنها را ویرایش کنم .  :قلب:   :قلب:   :متفکر:   :متفکر:

----------


## Mbt925

چنین چیزی امکان پذیر نیست

----------


## ferankyy

پس چطور بازی کانتر  و بعضی از بازی ها را ویرایش میکنن ؟ :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## hossein033

> پس چطور بازی کانتر و بعضی از بازی ها را ویرایش میکنن ؟


 دوست عزیز بازی کانتر استریک خودش به صورت باز هست و می تونید هر تغییری رو به راحتی توش انجام بدید و لازم به باز کردن dll که این کار ممکن نیست رو ندارید

----------

